# Northern Pharma Check



## Ulauma (Dec 13, 2018)

Good morning folks,

Just wondering if anyone else has had experience with Northern Pharma products? Purchased some Anavar through them (50x 20mg tablets) and tested with both Labmax and Roidtest and they both came back a match for Anavar, how under dosed is another story.


----------



## Jin (Dec 13, 2018)

Ulauma said:


> Good morning folks,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had experience with Northern Pharma products? Purchased some Anavar through them (50x 20mg tablets) and tested with both Labmax and Roidtest and they both came back a match for Anavar, how under dosed is another story.



It’s a good sign that it actually tested as anavar. Be happy with that.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> It’s a good sign that it actually tested as anavar. Be happy with that.



Very true! Thanks.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 13, 2018)

var is very commonly faked, either ppl use dbol and say its var.  

You will get good gains and they make double the money.  Or you just get fake powder or no package at all.  Be glad you got what you did.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 14, 2018)

Acquiring supplies for my first cycle from the same source / brand, shall see how the TEST-E tests.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2018)

You will know if your car is real if at 60mg per day, about a week in, when you start getting pumps that cripple you.  Bump your carbs when you run it and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You will know if your car is real if at 60mg per day, about a week in, when you start getting pumps that cripple you.  Bump your carbs when you run it and enjoy the ride.



I can verify his car is real.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You will know if your car is real if at 60mg per day, about a week in, when you start getting pumps that cripple you.  Bump your carbs when you run it and enjoy the ride.



I did it for about a week and stopped as I'm going to cycle it in on the end of my TEST-E cycle... Realized if I'm going to do steroids, I'mma go balls deep instead of just an oral cycle. A week in, going up the stairs my calves killed me.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 17, 2018)

Ulauma said:


> I did it for about a week and stopped as I'm going to cycle it in on the end of my TEST-E cycle... Realized if I'm going to do steroids, I'mma go balls deep instead of just an oral cycle. A week in, going up the stairs my calves killed me.



Balls deep, you say?

That's a novel way to administer steroids...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Balls deep, you say?
> 
> That's a novel way to administer steroids...



It's the pre-requisite that must be trained before moving into the turkey baster method of administration.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 17, 2018)

Make sure you inject directly between the testicles. 

I've moved onto the funnel method, using a brake bleeder and a bucket of test-e, straight into the rectum.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 17, 2018)

youve done two seperate tests on these steroids now youre wondering whether or not its gunna be any good because you think they may have just put in enough to pass the sniff test 


eat the godamn steroids and hopefully the test will take some of the bitch outa you


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 20, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> youve done two seperate tests on these steroids now youre wondering whether or not its gunna be any good because you think they may have just put in enough to pass the sniff test
> 
> 
> eat the godamn steroids and hopefully the test will take some of the bitch outa you



You're a very pleasant person.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 20, 2018)

Ulauma said:


> You're a very pleasant person.



Zeigler actually is a good shit. We have a direct way of speaking here at UG and Zeigler has it down.

What he is saying is:

There is no affordable and safe (legally I mean) way to test your steroids and be 100% sure it's good shit and accurately dosed and pure. Such is the reality of prohibition and underground markets. 

Choosing to do steroids in such a political and legal climate therefore entails certain degrees of risk. 

Run the test and schedule blood work at week six to see where total test in your blood is at. That's your best indicator of dosing.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Zeigler actually is a good shit. We have a direct way of speaking here at UG and Zeigler has it down.
> 
> What he is saying is:
> 
> ...



Oh most definitely, I was more just being sarcastic on that response. I'm aware of the climate.

Definitely will be getting blood work done to see how it pans out.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2018)

Ulauma said:


> Oh most definitely, I was more just being sarcastic on that response. I'm aware of the climate.
> 
> Definitely will be getting blood work done to see how it pans out.



i think POb was confusing test with anavar. Blood tests won’t be able to help you gauge the anavar dose but POB made reference to a certain dose and crippling pumps in a previous post. I’d use that as a litmus test.


----------



## Ulauma (Dec 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> i think POb was confusing test with anavar. Blood tests won’t be able to help you gauge the anavar dose but POB made reference to a certain dose and crippling pumps in a previous post. I’d use that as a litmus test.



Ive started my 12 week TEST-E cycle, so definitrly getting some bloodwork done. I had those crippling pumps when I was on anavar for the short period before I decided to go big or go home.


----------

